# problem with 2.6.35 and intel frambuffer

## disi

I thought I rather ask here because it's easier to answer and communicate stuff than on bugzilla.

Here is a bug report: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346693

So the problem is, that on my Intel GM855 with Gentoo-sources-2.6.35-r12 the screen blanks for 1-2 seconds and then comes back up.

Sometimes it takes 5-10min sometimes it's after 10seconds or the first time already while starting the services. Anyone else out there having similiar problems? For me those problems started with 2.6.35-r9 and no problems in earlier versions of 2.6.35.

I experience the problem in single user mode (runlevel 1) without X, just plain framebuffer.

The kernel config is attached to the bug report, here is the relevant part:

```
#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=2

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

```

I was told that this would give me the "fake" inteldrmfb which is the one I should use?

The same config works flawless in 2.6.34, any ideas welcome.

The X11 guy told me I shouldn't use uvesafb or vesafb anymore. I could live without framebuffer, since it's my laptop and would mostly (if not always) run X anyway.

So my next plan is to remove all framebuffer support from the kernel and just use the xf86-drivers-intel for xorg.

----------

## idella4

disi

ok. where are you at with this?  You have already some responses from the devs I think in your bug submission

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Don't use fbdev, this Xorg driver isn't supported on top of inteldrmfb.
> 
> Please try with xf86-video-intel instead.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> So my next plan is to remove all framebuffer support from the kernel and just use the xf86-drivers-intel for xorg
> 
> 

 

What are you asking from us without second guessing an established bug report in bugzilla?

----------

## cach0rr0

 *disi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So my next plan is to remove all framebuffer support from the kernel and just use the xf86-drivers-intel for xorg.

 

good plan actually. Last I heard (which, granted, was a while ago) KMS+FB == fail. I have no specifics here, I'm simply regurgitating something someone else said at some point.

----------

## disi

My internet was down yesterday   :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Confused:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

I managed to build the kernel without framebuffer, KMS or any graphics driver. The problem is gone on console now and I couldn't test X because of the missing 770kb tarball for xf86-drivers-intel.

So I guess that's the way to go...

I cannot believe that I am/was the only one using the intel[drm]fb on this graphics chip, which apparently doesn't work in 2.6.35 any more  :Smile: 

//edit: also shouldn't the problem be fixed on console first before I start thinking about which Xorg driver to use? The code is in the kernel and doesn't work for me, so I file a bug report?

----------

## cach0rr0

KMS *without* framebuffer has seemed to work fine for me on a trio of Intel GM45's 

early days KMS was shite, but as of about...2.6.32? It settled down and was fine. Adding FB to the mix made for fail.

----------

## wuzzerd

My solution was to upgrade to 2.6.36.  Much patching was done to the i915 drivers in this version.

----------

## disi

 *wuzzerd wrote:*   

> My solution was to upgrade to 2.6.36.  Much patching was done to the i915 drivers in this version.

 

That sounds like another possibility...

----------

